# Gmail mark messages from my mail-server as spam



## goshanecr (Jun 11, 2011)

Hi friends!

I have a mail server: FreeBSD 8.2_x64 + Postfix + Dovecot + MySQL. My domain is prem-ekb.ru. DNS-related stuff ise OK (A, MX, PTR, SPF), I checked my IP and domain at MXToolBox, Spamhaus and various others which I couldn find. How can I solve that problem?

Original mail headers:


```
Delivered-To: eviluser@gmail.com
Received: by 10.142.12.5 with SMTP id 5cs187210wfl;
        Fri, 10 Jun 2011 10:53:36 -0700 (PDT)
Received: by 10.223.62.194 with SMTP id y2mr2326160fah.123.1307728415799;
        Fri, 10 Jun 2011 10:53:35 -0700 (PDT)
Return-Path: <gosha@prem-ekb.ru>
Received: from prem-ekb.ru (prem-ekb.ru [94.31.161.3])
        by mx.google.com with ESMTP id 20si2984695fax.19.2011.06.10.10.53.32;
        Fri, 10 Jun 2011 10:53:34 -0700 (PDT)
Received-SPF: pass (google.com: domain of gosha@prem-ekb.ru designates 94.31.161.3 as permitted sender) client-ip=94.31.161.3;
Authentication-Results: mx.google.com; spf=pass (google.com: domain of gosha@prem-ekb.ru designates 94.31.161.3 as permitted sender) smtp.mail=gosha@prem-ekb.ru
Received: from BSD-FSU.fsu.local (localhost [127.0.0.1])
	by prem-ekb.ru (Postfix) with ESMTP id 4C2923570337
	for <eviluser@gmail.com>; Fri, 10 Jun 2011 23:53:33 +0600 (YEKST)
X-Virus-Scanned: by Amavisd-New and ClamAV at mx.prem-ekb.ru
Received: from prem-ekb.ru ([127.0.0.1])
	by BSD-FSU.fsu.local (BSD-FSU.fsu.local [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024)
	with ESMTP id mmzD5WpBAzwF for <eviluser@gmail.com>;
	Fri, 10 Jun 2011 23:53:25 +0600 (YEKST)
Received: from fsu-pdc.fsu.local (fsu-pdc.fsu.local [192.168.5.3])
	by prem-ekb.ru (Postfix) with ESMTPA id 17218356F5B4
	for <eviluser@gmail.com>; Fri, 10 Jun 2011 23:53:25 +0600 (YEKST)
Content-Type: text/plain; charset=utf-8; format=flowed; delsp=yes
To: "eviluser@gmail.com" <eviluser@gmail.com>
Subject: =?utf-8?B?0J7Rh9C10YDQtdC00L3QsNGPINC/0YDQvtCy0LXRgNC60LAg0L/QvtGH0YI=?=
 =?utf-8?B?0Ys=?=
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Transfer-Encoding: Base64
From: =?utf-8?B?0JPRg9C70Y/QtdCyINCT0L7RiNCw?= <gosha@prem-ekb.ru>
Organization: =?utf-8?B?0J7QntCeICLQn9GA0LXQvNGM0LXRgC3QodGC0YDQvtC5Ig==?=
Date: Fri, 10 Jun 2011 23:53:21 +0600
Message-ID: <op.vwvfy7nzva6isq@fsu-pdc.fsu.local>
User-Agent: Opera Mail/11.11 (Win32)

0KHQtdCz0L7QtNC90Y8g0LTQvdGR0Lwg0LHRi9C70LAg0YfRg9C00LXRgdC90LDR
jyDQv9C+0LPQvtC00LAsINCwINC/0L7RgtC+0Lwg0L/QvtC70LjQuyDQtNC+0LbQ
tNGMIDop
```

main.cf

```
#soft_bounce = no
base = /usr/local/etc/postfix
queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix
command_directory = /usr/local/sbin
daemon_directory = /usr/local/libexec/postfix
data_directory = /var/db/postfix
mail_owner = postfix
default_privs = nobody
myhostname = prem-ekb.ru
mydomain = prem-ekb.ru
myorigin = $mydomain
inet_interfaces = all
proxy_interfaces =
mydestination = localhost.$mydomain, localhost, BSD-FSU.fsu.local
local_recipient_maps = unix:passwd.byname $alias_maps
unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550
mynetworks_style = subnet
mynetworks = 192.168.1.0/24, 127.0.0.0/8
#relay_domains = $mydestination
relayhost =
#relay_recipient_maps = hash:$config_directory/relay_recipients
in_flow_delay = 1s
alias_maps = hash:/etc/aliases
alias_database = hash:/etc/aliases
#recipient_delimiter = +
home_mailbox = Mailbox
mail_spool_directory = /var/spool/mail
fast_flush_domains = $relay_domains
smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name
local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2
default_destination_concurrency_limit = 20
sendmail_path = /usr/local/sbin/sendmail
newaliases_path = /usr/local/bin/newaliases
mailq_path = /usr/local/bin/mailq
setgid_group = maildrop
html_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix
manpage_directory = /usr/local/man
readme_directory = /usr/local/share/doc/postfix

invalid_hostname_reject_code = 550
non_fqdn_reject_code = 550
unknown_address_reject_code = 550
unknown_client_reject_code = 550
unverified_recipient_reject_code = 550
unverified_sender_reject_code = 550
strict_rfc821_envelopes = yes
disable_vrfy_command = yes
smtpd_helo_required = yes
smtpd_delay_reject = yes

smtpd_client_restrictions =     permit_mynetworks,
                                check_client_access hash:$base/access_client,
                                reject_unknown_client_hostname

smtpd_helo_restrictions =       permit_mynetworks,
                                check_helo_access hash:$base/access_helo,
                                reject_invalid_helo_hostname,
                                reject_non_fqdn_helo_hostname,
                                reject_unknown_helo_hostname

smtpd_sender_restrictions =     permit_mynetworks,
                                check_sender_access hash:$base/access_sender,
                                reject_authenticated_sender_login_mismatch,
                                reject_unknown_sender_domain,
                                reject_unlisted_sender

smtpd_recipient_restrictions =  permit_mynetworks,
                                permit_sasl_authenticated,
                                reject_unauth_destination,
                                check_recipient_access hash:$base/access_recipient,
                                reject_unlisted_recipient,
                                reject_unknown_recipient_domain,
                                reject_non_fqdn_recipient,
                                reject_unverified_recipient
smtpd_etrn_restrictions = reject
smtpd_reject_unlisted_sender = yes
disable_vrfy_command = yes
strict_rfc821_envelopes = yes
show_user_unknown_table_name = no
#address_verify_sender = check@style-ekb.ru
#unverified_sender_reject_code = 550
smtpd_helo_required = yes
smtp_always_send_ehlo = yes
smtpd_hard_error_limit = 8
smtpd_sasl_path = private/dovecot-auth-client
smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes
smtpd_sasl_application_name = smtpd
broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes
smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous
smtpd_sender_login_maps = mysql:$base/mysqlLookupMaps/sender.conf
smtpd_sasl_type = dovecot

virtual_alias_maps      = mysql:$base/mysqlLookupMaps/alias.conf
virtual_mailbox_domains = mysql:$base/mysqlLookupMaps/domain.conf
virtual_mailbox_maps    = mysql:$base/mysqlLookupMaps/mailbox.conf
virtual_mailbox_base    = /var/spool/mail
virtual_transport       = dovecot
dovecot_destination_recipient_limit = 1
virtual_mailbox_limit_maps = mysql:$base/mysqlLookupMaps/quota.conf
virtual_maildir_extended=yes
virtual_mailbox_limit_override=yes
virtual_create_maildirsize = yes
virtual_overquota_bounce = yes
virtual_maildir_limit_message = "Sorry, the user's maildir has overdrawn \
        his diskspace quota, please try again later"

message_size_limit = 30242880

virtual_gid_maps = static:125
virtual_uid_maps = static:125
virtual_minimum_uid = 125
content_filter=smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024
sample_directory = /usr/local/etc/postfix
```


----------

